# Crucible of Faith OOC - Players please read last post



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2004)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​*cru·ci·ble*​_
1. A vessel made of a refractory substance such as graphite or porcelain, used for melting and calcining materials at high temperatures. 
2. A severe test, as of patience or belief; a trial. 
3. A place, time, or situation characterized by the confluence of powerful intellectual, social, economic, or political forces. _
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*​ 
This is the Out-Of-Character Thread for the Crucible of Faith Forgotten Realms/Planescape tale.

Reference: 
"Fishing for Interest" recruitment thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85619
"Cast List" Rogue's Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=85824
"Chapter 1" IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1561524


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

Excellent, here we go!    I'm excited, I've _so_ been wanting to play this character properly for a long time.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

Me too!

Good luck to all!  I'll be posting in a couple of hours (darned meetings).

Keia


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

Whee!


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

Fallen,

I've added the remaining shortage of equipment to Durindal, as follows:

Bracers of Strength +2 (4,000gp)
Boots of Speed [increased number of rounds available per day to 15 rounds] as follows [(3*15*2000)/5] (from 12,000 gps to 18,000gps)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500gps)
Wand of CLW (x2) (1,500gps)

and 500gps additional spending money (stipend from the temple)

Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Fallen,
> 
> I've added the remaining shortage of equipment to Durindal, as follows:
> 
> ...



Okay, that looks fine (as long as it is in the RG thread as well).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 27, 2004)

Hey all,

Just to clarify, I don't post the results of dice rolls (such as spot, listen, etc) unless I am requested to, as I find that it seems to interfere with the flow of the game.  If you didn't spot something, you didn't spot it, and posting the results will let the player know that there was something to spot that they missed, while the character has no idea. I will post results of battle dice rolls, however. 

Let me know with any problems.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Great to have the game going.  Sorry for the delay - past couple of days were Shavuot and being a good Jewish boy I don;t use the computer on Jewish Holy days.

Still, everything is updated, corrected and a post has been made to the IC thread.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2004)

Does that include Shabbat as well?  A 24-hour blank spot every week could get aggravating for you, if it does.

God, I love being Reform.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

Aww, Goddess, how come you switched your sexy icon?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 30, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Aww, Goddess, how come you switched your sexy icon?



Trying to get it to be non-pixal-ated. No luck so far. No worries, should be back soon, I haven't gotten bored with it yet.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

Okay, couple of notes: 

- I'm going to slow down the pace of my posts to allow the slower posters to catch up with those of us who are at the computer 24/7 (especially over this holiday weekend in the States).

- Please feel free and encouraged to continue posting yourselves, and most importantly *this is your story too.* Please feel welcome to post actions and such for NPC's! I view roleplaying as a interactive story that has the occasional randomness of dice tossed in. I will still be rolling dice for your characters, and posting when needed to answer a question, etc. 

- Also, I am new to pbp DMming, so I may make mistakes every once in a while or add comments like the above; please bear with me.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 31, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Does that include Shabbat as well?  A 24-hour blank spot every week could get aggravating for you, if it does.
> 
> God, I love being Reform.




Yep, it does.  Also, I often don't get near the PC on weekends - between the wife and two kids weekends tend to be computer free (not always, but mostly).  During the week I generally post daily though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 31, 2004)

There's also the fact that Isida is having a hard time reaching a computer this weekend, which is why I slowed down my posts a bit. I spend almost all my weekends at the computer, but I realize that not everyone else does.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 1, 2004)

FYI - Shariau is on a slightly different timeline from the rest of us. Right now, he is is Waterdeep on the morning after the day that everyone else is in.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 3, 2004)

Okay, my reply posts are going to be held off for one more day, 'cause I spent a good deal of time writing them and just deleted everything my accident by hitting the "reload" button. *sigh*

I will post tomorrow, sorry for the wait....


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

I did that in my game just a couple of days ago.  Nothing is more frustrating.  The worst part is that I had them in Word, thought the post had gone through and deleted that file too!!  Sigh!  

Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 4, 2004)

Okay, new correction - I am at home now and checked my notes. Shariau, Pumbar, and Durindal are on the same timeline. I had started Quillia & Amara off on a slightly earlier timeline. My bad.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be leaving for a retreat tonight and will be unable to get online.  I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 9, 2004)

Not a problem - If it is not a big deal, I will NPC your character for a bit.  Have fun!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey guys, as a heads-up, I just found out I will be leaving Friday the 11th for an weekend up North. I will be back on Monday the 14th. I'll be around until then, though.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 15, 2004)

Okay, if missing people don't post by tomorrow  I will slightly NPC some people to move the game along...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2004)

I am sorry for the delay in posting for all of you, but I am having health problems, and it takes me a bit more effort to prepare for this game than it does as a player.  I will attempt to post tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

I hope you're feeling somewhat better Goddess!  Warm feelings going your way!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I hope you're feeling somewhat better Goddess! Warm feelings going your way!



Thank you!


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  Sorry!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 21, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post. Sorry!



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jun 24, 2004)

By the way, after consideration I have decided that Commune does not have a 100xp cost. (I don't think it makes any sense, personally).


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> By the way, after consideration I have decided that Commune does not have a 100xp cost. (I don't think it makes any sense, personally).




Well, I for one am happy at this 

(Guess who is casting Commune in the morning?- I am going to be changing his spell list to reflect this, and the fact that Mordenkainen's mansion is being swapped out for Teleport Withour Error).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 9, 2004)

Has anyone seen silentspace for a while?.... According to the above post, he should be back by now. Just curious.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen silentspace for a while?.... According to the above post, he should be back by now. Just curious.




Nope, according to his profile, he hasn't been online since 6-24.  Hope everything's okay. . . .

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm going to be travelling again, with little access to the internet starting next week until mid-September.  Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm enjoying interacting with you silentspace, hurry back!!  

On to good news.  I'm back from Gencon and catching up on posts!!

Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

Okay, I am back finally and updated the IC thread.
Oh, and anyone seen Cannibal Kender lately? I'm going to have Amara go off on a plot thread by herself here if he's not playing anymore. Just wondering.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

Cannibal Kender is in two of my games and hasn't shown up in over a month.  I think he/she is gone for a while.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

That's even odder considering that his profile says s/he was last seen yesterday. Maybe s/he dropped PBP games?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

Apparently so, without notifying his/her DMs.  I don't know what's up with that, I only know there's a severe lack of posts by CK.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Apparently so, without notifying his/her DMs.




You know BOTH of you have my email address, chat handles, phone numbers, etc. You could always ask for me to hunt down this stray kender.

Anyhow let me know if you want me to email him/her/it.

Thanks,
BS
PbP mod

Looking at his account, I can say he hasn't posted on the board 7-6-04, his last set of posts where in the following:  Bourne Identity ** The Books **, The village of Prumen (PbP Game), The village of Prumen (PbP Game), Masks of Nyarlathotep: Chapter 1 (New York City), Planetouched Peril, Crucible of Faith ~ Chapter 1....

I'm guessing account issues so let me know what you want me to do ladies...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2004)

Guys, I have some bad news.

Unfortunately, I don't have nearly as much time as I thought I would to run this game. And, with the advent of my backup hard-drive crashing, I no longer have the DM notes I once did, so I was running off the top of my head. And... I am about to return to school (although I think I am slightly insane to do so, since I just _got_ my associates degree ).

I can't really afford the time to run this anymore. I apologize heartily for this, but... I have to stop running this game. (I may have to drop some of my other PBP as well in the near future.)

So farewell, and happy gaming. I hope you enjoyed what little I was able to do, DMming-wise.


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.  I liked this game chemistry wise . . .though we were just getting started.  Hope things ease up for you at some point and you pull this out of the mothballs!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 16, 2004)

I hope schooling is going well for you, GFA, and I was having a good time playing Quillia.  I hope to resume playing her some day when your life allows time to indulge us.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Goddess.  It was fun while it lasted!


----------

